# Prayers for a local family.....



## Unicoidawg (Sep 30, 2011)

Guys my hometown has a family that lost their son this morning. He had a head injury from a freak accident 10 days ago. Greg fought hard, but the battle was too much. He is now with God. Please keep Greg, his family and all of Greg's friends in your prayers as they go through this difficult time. The kids in his school are taking it especially hard.

http://www.accessnorthga.com/detail.php?n=242372


----------



## Havana Dude (Sep 30, 2011)

Awe man!! That is just awful. Prayers for this family and friends. Sad.


----------



## bhblackwell (Sep 30, 2011)

prayer sent god put your arms around this family and strenghthen them in this time of need


----------



## tomtlb66 (Sep 30, 2011)

Prayers have just been said, God bless


----------



## Gumswamp (Sep 30, 2011)

Prayers added, sad, sad news.


----------



## speedcop (Sep 30, 2011)

our prayers for all


----------



## creekbender (Sep 30, 2011)

prayers sent .


----------



## Ronnie T (Sep 30, 2011)

What a terrible accident to deal with.
Prays for the family also.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Sep 30, 2011)

The family certainly needs our prayers; they are sweet folks going through a very difficult time.  I went and visited little Greg last Saturday down at Scottish Rite.  As if losing their son wasn't enough, the family lost their home to foreclosure and were in the process of moving out when the accident happened.


----------



## georgia357 (Oct 1, 2011)

Man, that just tears me up, so sad.  Prayers sent for the young mans family and friends.


----------



## Melissa (Oct 1, 2011)

terrible, prayer sent


----------



## dwhee87 (Oct 2, 2011)

prayers sent


----------



## Inthegarge (Oct 2, 2011)

My sympathy and prayers for all involved.....................


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 4, 2011)

My Prayers for family and friends are added.


----------



## MTMiller (Oct 9, 2011)

Sad news.  My thoughts and prayers go out to the family and community.


----------



## sniper22 (Oct 10, 2011)

Prayers added for all involved


----------

